# AKU MBBS ENTRY TEST RESULT 2012!



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone knows when the result will be posted? #confused

We were supposed to have received the result right about now but I emailed them and they said we should wait until the end of MAY. Thats too late IMO. :/

Please use this topic for all the result discussion. And make this sticky mods . PLEASE.


----------



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## fatima.hassan1 (May 2, 2012)

really? well thanks for informing. now i wont have to wait for my mail everyday lol


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

It's either the end of May or start of June... that's wat they did to us last year... so be patient and wait!


----------



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

I called them today and they said we will have them at our houses in the first week of June.


miss-areeba said:


> It's either the end of May or start of June... that's wat they did to us last year... so be patient and wait!


Guess you were right. 

Did you pass the test last year?
How do they do the marking? Like is English separate and Science separate? Or together?
What were the passing marks last year?


----------



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

*News* 
Admission Test result for the Medical College MBBS programme will be announced on May 31, 2012. Candidates will be informed via post to the correspondence address provided on their application form. 
Registrar's Office


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Anyone with the results yet ?


----------



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

I called them today too they again said first week of june


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

i really dont understand what the delay is for


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

anybody ? anything ?


----------



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

Everyone start calling them. Flood their telephones.

 021 3486 4410


021 3486 4412
021 3493 0051 


​


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

i just got mine !!! I PASSED ! ALHAMDULLILAH ! but im still unsure if i wanna go there or not .....security situation of Karachi..!


----------



## Medic11 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Help with interview.*

Got my acceptance a few hours ago! and the interview is next week! guys does anyone have any idea abt the interview. it will b very helpful if the ones who hav given interview b4 cud share their experience with us plz! 
I'm completely abt wht to expect....
#wink


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

How did u guys get urs thru email or post ?


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

Medic11 said:


> Got my acceptance a few hours ago! and the interview is next week! guys does anyone have any idea abt the interview. it will b very helpful if the ones who hav given interview b4 cud share their experience with us plz!
> I'm completely abt wht to expect....
> #wink


hey congratz, even i got accepted a few hours ago but im still not sure of going there or not, i think ill skip the interview and not go to the university, you think thats a wise decision? the security situation in karachi is just worsening so thats a reaosn for my withdrawal ........


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

123456789 said:


> How did u guys get urs thru email or post ?


i got mine through post, u live in UAE right , youll get form post too ! best of luck !


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

moiz said:


> i got mine through post, u live in UAE right , youll get form post too ! best of luck !


Thanx man congratz bro . I jst want to see how i did  
going to karachi isnt a very likeable option ryt now :/


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

123456789 said:


> Thanx man congratz bro . I jst want to see how i did
> going to karachi isnt a very likeable option ryt now :/


im totally on the same page as you ! i dont wanna go to Karachi atm.. im also trying in RAKMHSU ..... lets hope...wbu ?


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

moiz said:


> im totally on the same page as you ! i dont wanna go to Karachi atm.. im also trying in RAKMHSU ..... lets hope...wbu ?


Umm lahore aur al shifa in Islamabad thats wht em going for 
oh Ras Al khaimah , cool 
btw did they deliever to ure house lyk last time or does my dad have to go check his mailbox thanx


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

123456789 said:


> Umm lahore aur al shifa in Islamabad thats wht em going for
> oh Ras Al khaimah , cool
> btw did they deliever to ure house lyk last time or does my dad have to go check his mailbox thanx


i got it thru DHL so they called me this morning and asked for my address, and so they delivered it to my house.
why arent you considering universities over here ?


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

Well ders nt many to be fair and heard RAK one is good , but Pakistan Unis couple of them are better ive heard . give a platform for doing masters abroad also some of dem


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

123456789 said:


> Well ders nt many to be fair and heard RAK one is good , but Pakistan Unis couple of them are better ive heard . give a platform for doing masters abroad also some of dem


you are right, the only thing which is bothering me is the situation in Pakistan and the it is just worsfact that ening. so probably someone who has lived abroad all his life will not be able to adjust :/ dont you think so


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

moiz said:


> you are right, the only thing which is bothering me is the situation in Pakistan and the it is just worsfact that ening. so probably someone who has lived abroad all his life will not be able to adjust :/ dont you think so


Well i think we can manage living in islamabad or lahore , the good parts of lahore . Ive lived abroad my whole life too last year i went to see the life in lahore , its quite good minus the loadshedding


----------



## Medic11 (Dec 22, 2011)

123456789 said:


> How did u guys get urs thru email or post ?


Well I got through post


----------



## Medic11 (Dec 22, 2011)

moiz said:


> hey congratz, even i got accepted a few hours ago but im still not sure of going there or not, i think ill skip the interview and not go to the university, you think thats a wise decision? the security situation in karachi is just worsening so thats a reaosn for my withdrawal ........


Thank u and congrats to u too. Hmmmm i dnt think its a wise decision to drop the interview. I think u shud give the interview and decide later when the time comes. Even I am a little worried abt the situation there. But I'll decide at the end.
Thts just my opinion  Any ideas on the interview?


----------



## Medic11 (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh u guys r frm abroad. Well tht definitly puts u guys in a different situation..


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

msA and congratulation to all those who got accepted, please tell me if you guys gave the entrance exam, or sat 1 and if you gave the entrance exam, what were the cut off marks ?
thank you


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

Medic11 said:


> Thank u and congrats to u too. Hmmmm i dnt think its a wise decision to drop the interview. I think u shud give the interview and decide later when the time comes. Even I am a little worried abt the situation there. But I'll decide at the end.
> Thts just my opinion  Any ideas on the interview?


thanks for the useful input ! i think ill give the interview just for the sake of it ! i have a prior admission somewhere else but ill still consider aga khan. il be living in hostel do you have any idea of the conditions of hostel and from when can we get into it ? and will the semester start in December ??! for interview a lot of people have said its kinda similar to IELTS speaking test ! i gave that and it went pretty well  and of course theyll ask questions like :-
why did you choose AKU
where do you see yourself in 10 years from now
why did you choose this profession
what do you want to specialise in ? (to know how much you are determined )
how do you manage studies and leisure activities
how many hours do you devote to studies
what do you like to do when you get bored.....

.....and the list goes on...

so basically interview will be very general and normal conversation type and i highly doubt there will be academic questions ! ill literally die if that happens


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

Medic11 said:


> Oh u guys r frm abroad. Well tht definitly puts u guys in a different situation..


why ? i think AKU is upto par with international standards.


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

scoobydoo said:


> msA and congratulation to all those who got accepted, please tell me if you guys gave the entrance exam, or sat 1 and if you gave the entrance exam, what were the cut off marks ?
> thank you


thank you, i gave the entry test
they said anyone who achieved min 55% in English and 68% in Science and Mathematics have been shortlisted .!  wbu ..?!


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

woah 68 % in sciences, thats pretty harsh, i havnt received mine yet, i live in ksa, expecting tomorrow. 
since you got accepted, did they contact you about the interview before the post or anything ?


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

scoobydoo said:


> woah 68 % in sciences, thats pretty harsh, i havnt received mine yet, i live in ksa, expecting tomorrow.
> since you got accepted, did they contact you about the interview before the post or anything ?


ok then besta luck !
they just wrote "well contact you in writing confirming the time and place of interview"
WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO MAKE OUT FORM THAT ! lol
but itll be in june they said......


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

moiz said:


> ok then besta luck !
> they just wrote "well contact you in writing confirming the time and place of interview"
> WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO MAKE OUT FORM THAT ! lol
> but itll be in june they said......


hey tell me how was your entrance exam ? did they have more fsc questions ? and i think you should start preparing for interview so whenever it is your ready,you can start from watching videos on youtube


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

scoobydoo said:


> hey tell me how was your entrance exam ? did they have more fsc questions ? and i think you should start preparing for interview so whenever it is your ready,you can start from watching videos on youtube


well im an A level student so i dunno whats for fsc and whats not.....but the paper was okay for me
and yea i just gave IELTS and a lot of people are saying its similar to IELTS speaking test.....


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

moiz said:


> well im an A level student so i dunno whats for fsc and whats not.....but the paper was okay for me
> and yea i just gave IELTS and a lot of people are saying its similar to IELTS speaking test.....


oh ok, i did horrible though. is the paper same everywhere ? 
anyways good luck bro


----------



## Medic11 (Dec 22, 2011)

moiz said:


> thanks for the useful input ! i think ill give the interview just for the sake of it ! i have a prior admission somewhere else but ill still consider aga khan. il be living in hostel do you have any idea of the conditions of hostel and from when can we get into it ? and will the semester start in December ??! for interview a lot of people have said its kinda similar to IELTS speaking test ! i gave that and it went pretty well  and of course theyll ask questions like :-
> why did you choose AKU
> where do you see yourself in 10 years from now
> why did you choose this profession
> ...



Oh right thank u for the info thts very helpful.  
I dnt think u shud worry abt the hostels. Private unis in pakistan hav really good hostels. And agha is one of the best private unis. I will also b living in a hostel if i go to aga. I think once the interview is cleared and final selection is done only then hostel bookings open. And yes agha starts somewhere in november/december.


----------



## Medic11 (Dec 22, 2011)

moiz said:


> why ? i think AKU is upto par with international standards.


Yes it is. I didn't mean it like tht. I meant it as in the procedure for ur interviews will b different. And i was wondering if u guys will hav to travel for it or anything.


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

guys are you sure sure sure its 68 % in sciences and maths ? and 55 % for english ?


----------



## Asad Dogar (Jun 1, 2012)

scoobydoo said:


> guys are you sure sure sure its 68 % in sciences and maths ? and 55 % for english ?



yes,it is mentioned on the form i received from AKU that everyone scoring more than 55% in english and 68% in math/science have been shortlisted.


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Asad Dogar said:


> yes,it is mentioned on the form i received from AKU that everyone scoring more than 55% in english and 68% in math/science have been shortlisted.


oh good, so do they tell you how much you scored and stuff ?


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

Medic11 said:


> Yes it is. I didn't mean it like tht. I meant it as in the procedure for ur interviews will b different. And i was wondering if u guys will hav to travel for it or anything.


no we wont! they said in the form that theyll organise the interviews in Dubai .... so lets see what happens, but they havent told anything about the date and venue of the interview.....did they tell you ?


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

scoobydoo said:


> oh good, so do they tell you how much you scored and stuff ?


yup ! theres a seperate result sheet where your overall %age , marks, individual marks in each section , are all written.
Didnt you get till now or what ?!


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

moiz said:


> yup ! theres a seperate result sheet where your overall %age , marks, individual marks in each section , are all written.
> Didnt you get till now or what ?!


well no i didnt . i am expecting today or tomorrow, i called them they said they dispatched everything on monday, so lets see !


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

scoobydoo said:


> well no i didnt . i am expecting today or tomorrow, i called them they said they dispatched everything on monday, so lets see !


thats pretty unprofessional. its their job to send the result properly ! w0w ! call them or check with the delivery company. because i called DHL and then they told me that theres a shipment from Pakistan. So it'd be better if you call them.


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

moiz said:


> thats pretty unprofessional. its their job to send the result properly ! w0w ! call them or check with the delivery company. because i called DHL and then they told me that theres a shipment from Pakistan. So it'd be better if you call them.


no they told me, that they dispatched for everyone on monday, and since i live in ksa, i think it might arrive in 2 days, which happens to be today evening, or 5 days which would be sunday. but it is pretty unprofessional that they first said results would be out in april then end of may then june first week !


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

scoobydoo said:


> no they told me, that they dispatched for everyone on monday, and since i live in ksa, i think it might arrive in 2 days, which happens to be today evening, or 5 days which would be sunday. but it is pretty unprofessional that they first said results would be out in april then end of may then june first week !


KSA is not so far , i live in Abu Dhabi and i got the result 2 days ago ! hey did you come to Dubai for the exam ? cuz thats the onyl centre for examination in this region ?! i mustve seen you then.


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

moiz said:


> KSA is not so far , i live in Abu Dhabi and i got the result 2 days ago ! hey did you come to Dubai for the exam ? cuz thats the onyl center for examination in this region ?! i mustve seen you then.


lol, no i didnt because i went to Lahore for the exam,and i dont know y its taking so long i called dhl, they said delevery arrives at "eighteen hundred" *5 o clock* so theres still 20 mins


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

scoobydoo said:


> lol, no i didnt because i went to Lahore for the exam,and i dont know y its taking so long i called dhl, they said delevery arrives at "eighteen hundred" *5 o clock* so theres still 20 mins


woahh !! ok then best of luck ! (why am i gettin excited)


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

moiz said:


> woahh !! ok then best of luck ! (why am i gettin excited)


still no luck


----------



## Medic11 (Dec 22, 2011)

moiz said:


> no we wont! they said in the form that theyll organise the interviews in Dubai .... so lets see what happens, but they havent told anything about the date and venue of the interview.....did they tell you ?


yes my interview date time and place was sent to me with the result. And my interview is next week! so i'm a little freaked.


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

Medic11 said:


> yes my interview date time and place was sent to me with the result. And my interview is next week! so i'm a little freaked.


WOAH ! really ? AH maybe you are in Pakistan thats why, cuz on my sheet it was written that since i am in Dubai theyll arrange a place for interview and tell me shortly . 
BEST of luck for next week !


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

whatdya mean ? you didnt get it or you didnt make it ?


----------



## Medic11 (Dec 22, 2011)

moiz said:


> WOAH ! really ? AH maybe you are in Pakistan thats why, cuz on my sheet it was written that since i am in Dubai theyll arrange a place for interview and tell me shortly .
> BEST of luck for next week !


Thank u!


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Congrats to all of you.Can you guys kindly share your O and A levels/ F.Sc grades ?

Thanks


----------

